# HOLI (festival of colors) photography ... protecting camera & tips?



## michawolf3 (Mar 28, 2013)

There's a Holi festival on Saturday and people throw colored powder. I want to take a surreal photo of the event (colors flying in freeze action) and also a portrait photo. But before I get to that, I'm wondering ... how do I protect my body and lens?? Should I get a transparent plastic bag over my camera body? What about the lens? I am using a UV filter so if powder gets on that, should I have my lens cleaner liquid and cloth handy to wipe it off and snap again? A photo like this is ideal (for surreal?) http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc46p7Xtw01qkn79do1_500.jpg i'm just worried about my lens ... 

Also, I was hoping for general tips for the festival to capture both a surreal photo and a portrait photo. 

For the portrait, I have an idea to capture 1-3 people in the midst of the festival celebrating ... kinda like them in focus, background blurred as the colors fly? Any tips?

For the surreal photo (still new to surrealism so any other ideas, I'd love to hear!), I was thinking of freezing the colors flying in many different angles (such as worm's eye view). 

Also, should I bring my tripod? Any tips would be much appreciated! Thanks  Also, will 50mm be a waste of time here? Or should I stick to 18-50mm lens? I will def need 70-300mm if I don't want my camera ruined right?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't usually worry too much about environmentals, but I would be concerned about this; I don't know for sure, but I expect that a good amount, if not all of this 'powder' is dried tempura-type paint.  I would cover my camera in one of these but DO NOT use liquid to clean the filter off (and this is one time I would definitely suggest that the "protection" filter is in fact a good idea), rather have a blower bulb and dry, camel's hair brush to blow the material away.  I think if you get any moisture on it, you're going to rind up with a sticky, streaky mess.  Probably a good idea to put a few extra UV filters in your pocket and just swap them out as/if necessary.

For your portrait, easy.  Long glass, large aperture will produce minimal DoF.

I can't offer any tips on the 'surreal' aspect, other than to get in there and don't be shy.

I wouldn't bother with the tripod.  While I've never attended one of these, from what I've seen, the sheer number of people make a tripod pointless and in fact, likely a liability.  A fast 50mm would be great for the shallow DoF shots, if you have a safe opportunity to change lenses.  I doubt if I would bother with the 70-300; I suspect the 18-55 will provide much more opportunity.

Good luck.


----------



## michawolf3 (Mar 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> For your portrait, easy.  Long glass, large aperture will produce minimal DoF.
> 
> I can't offer any tips on the 'surreal' aspect, other than to get in there and don't be shy.
> 
> I doubt if I would bother with the 70-300; I suspect the 18-55 will provide much more opportunity.




Thank you for the tips! But i'm confused about the following ... what is long glass? And I figured I should use the 70-300 if I think the powdered paint would be too dangerous and I could photograph from afar ... but perhaps I'll just have fun and ditch the 70-300. The thing about my 50mm though is when I try to take a photo of someone like I would at 18-25mm, it's way too close! is that normal ? 

do you think I'll need a speedlite? this will be at 11 in the morning if that helps.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2013)

Long glass = long focal length (generally regarded as 85mm and longer). 

Yes, that's perfectly normal, and it also causes distortion, so people's features will be a bit 'odd' looking.  Try and stick with the 50mm for portrait shots.  The speedlight could definitely help, depending on the direction of light, BUT depending on how crowded this is, I'd be leery of bringing in too much gear.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 30, 2013)

Pick up some disposable rainsleeves - e.g.  OP/TECH USA Rainsleeve  (you can find these on Amazon or at B&H Photo, etc.)

Also... DO put a clear glass filter in front of the lens (or use a UV filter if you don't have a "clear" filter.)


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 30, 2013)

10 tips for photographing Holi festival | shootingtheworld

Let me google that for you


----------

